# Your Boat



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

We've had threads on various types of dream boats, so I thought it would be fitting to have a thread on the present boat.

The idea here is to say what you like and what you don't like about your current boat, and if you'd choose it again. Please limit yourself to that, and put your year, make, and model in the title line.

This isn't to discuss each boat, but a simple list of various models we own, with their good and bad points to you. So please don't post if you aren't going to do that. Your co-operation in keeping this thread simple is appreciated.

I've posted my boat as a format.


----------



## capt.stu (Oct 5, 2004)

*Catalina 30mkIII tall 1994*

This is a great sailing boat. Handled 42 kt gusts in the 2006 100 miler on Green Bay. Great couple boat. Bunks are short. should be as long as head room. 
Capt.stu up to my ass in snow.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*'84 Ontario 32*

What I like:

Roomy
Good ventilation
Shoal draft
Points well
Stable
Comfortable cockpit
Easy to singlehand
Good storage
Above average tankage, for size
Good anchor locker
Fairleads at front and rear cleats
Slotte toe rail

What I don't like:

Beam pinches down to stern to far forward
Stern rail needs one more stanchion
Engine is open under cockpit (loud)
Engine is undersized
Chainplates are about 6" in from toe rail (would rather they were all the way out, or inboard.)
Single rear stay (instead of split)

Yes, I'd buy this boat again.


----------



## bristol321 (May 29, 2007)

77 Bristol 32 sloop 
Very sturdy boat
She sails well and points very well
There is a drop keel, so it has the ability to gunkhole 3'8" draft up and 9' 5" down 
Nicely single handleable
She's easy to work on, there is adequate space in engine compartment, head, and lockers
Its a head turner



The fact that the manufacterer is no longer in business makes some of 
the more technical information tough to find
Ted hood did extremely well but, after market replacements ie hatches, ports etc have to be custom made w/out hull alterations
no nav station
no bimini the traveler is immediately in front of wheel

Buy this boat again in a minute


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

I never gave this much thought until reading your post John and find the comparison curious as we currently have two boats, a Hylas 49 and a Hunter 40.5 (kind with the backstay) and the list is virtually identical in terms of what we like/dislike.

Both:
track and point well
easily handled by one person (usually)
large, comfortable cockpits
great engine and gen maintenance access
fast (relatively) 
good storage
separate refrigerator and freezer
safe deck access

among the differences:
Hylas tracks better downwind
Hunter has slotted toe rail which quite handy at times
cramped galley of Hylas(function of CC design)
Hunter anchoring design far superior (rode storage and anchor handling)
Hunter - less wood interior - brighter; Hylas all wood interior - darker on a rainy day.

The price disparity would lead me to believe one is built to a superior standard but since they are both used for essentialy the same type sailing, albeit in different locations, I tend to like/dislike the same things regardless of which boat it is.

I'd buy either again.


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

95 Beneteau 32.1 OCEANIS

Likes:

big cockpit
Good headroom below roomy
28 horsepower a plus
Mine has in-mast furling
big aft birth
Position of head Mid-ship instead of aft or forward
toe rail slotted-comes in handy
for safety reasons small swim platform easier to board god forbid
single-hands easily

Dislikes:

Had poor engine access cut out access panel port
Poor in light wind
throttle poorly located not on pedestal
miss sensation of a tiller
big in the ass can't have it all make's it comfortable though I guess it's a plus.
cleats forword position to close to stanchions

Would I buy her again? Yes even the fat girls need loving.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*83 Irwin 41 CC Ketch*

Likes

The look of it
The Open and Arie cabin lay out
Queen Aft birth
Two heads ( 4 woman remember ) 
40 holding tanks
140 gal fuel
120 water
twin bow rollers and Anchors
center cockpit
swing keel
Fairly fast ( 8.5 )
Little exterior teak
Lots of pretty interior teak
teak & holly sole
My wife likes it..

Dislikes
poor engine and gen.access
short 2 winches ( In my opinion )
single spreaders ( Would prefer doubles )
no traveler
no bow thruster
no swing keel lock
Electrical Pannel mounted to low
It aint back in the water yet..

Woops..Edit...No regrets with purchas..would buy again


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*Morgan 44 CC sloop*

I like 

The very comfy aft cabin and a small tub in the head.
Walk-in (almost) engine room with lots of space for more gear (water maker, genset)
High and big cockpit
Good galley with great fridge and freezer
1000 litres of water
Two heads both en suite
Easy to sail with 2 people but space enough for comfortable 6 
Shallow draft for a boat this size (draws just over 5 feet)

I don't like 

The smallish rig, underpowered and a little lazy, could be quite a bit taller
The slapping of wavelets under the counter when I'm trying to sleep
The cost of haul-outs and berthing
Not enough diesel (350 litres)
All the people on this forum who reckon it's not a blue water boat 

Andre


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

*1983 Pacific Seacraft Orion 27'*

Likes:
*Ton of storage for the size
*Comfy Berths with pleanty of length (I'm 6'0" and fit in with room to spare)
*Small and simple enough to singlehand easily
*Good Cabin layout (I have the C plan)
*Twin bow rollers with a CQR and a Bruce, good ground tackle
*Small, simple engine. Freshwater cooled. (2GM)
*World cruiser for alot less $ than others in her class 
*She's been solo circumnavigated
*Handles nicely, stable, trackes well, heavy, SOLID.
*Cuts through the water, doesn't pound
*Low maint cost due to smaller size
*Simple electrical and plumbing systems
*Wheel steering
*Cockpit floor can be taken up for engine access, and steering quadrant access. It's held down by four screw down dogs, and is gasketed to prevent water getting in if pooped. With the floor up I can take the engine out myself using some tackle and the boom as a crane.
*All ports are bronze opening
*Teak everywhere in cabin, almost no glass visible.
*Headliner zips the full length of the interior. Insulated for winter and makes running lighting wire a breeze. 
*Green hull is beautiful, head turner.

Dislikes:
*Green hull is pain in the ass to keep beautiful (wax on wax off Danielson)
*Not enough room between mast and dodger to lash down a hard dink, have to go with an inflatable or remove dodger
*Galley sink is far enough outboard to take in some water when heeled past 25 or 30 degrees
*Hobbyhorses some in chop
*A fair amount of exterior wood that requires maint, including a wooden bowsprit.
*Built with a pan, makes running new wire and plumbing a hassle.
*Brand name makes people initially think I'm some Yachty type. I quickly put that to rest by chugging a beer and swearing in front of your grandma

I love my boat and would buy her again without question.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

2007 Gemini 105Mc Catamaran

The most wonderful thing is it's a catamaran, comfortable flat sailing that my wife and friends enjoy because we are not heeled over bashing through waves and have the room of a 40 ft with only 34 ft of length, the draft of a dinghy and a width that fits our old slip.

Better than any of that - I can afford it now and sail it now instead of waiting 15 years to make a down payment on a bigger catamaran that I'd have to hang on a mooring ball.

Best of all; passing 40 ft production boats with reefed sails while my air conditioner keeps my wife cool as she sleeps on the REAL queen sized bed up forward.
ww.geminicatamarans.com - I'll let them do the sales talk.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*1982 Tartan 37C*

What I like...

the "classic" look, beautiful lines and just the right amount of exterior teak
4' 2" draft with the board up, 7'9" board down
pointing ability, with narrow sheeting angles, inboard shrouds and centerboard.
high ballast/displacement ratio of 48%
speed...7 to 8 knots is not uncommon
Non-skid is excellent
Stanchions & life line height
Ventilation, 9 ports, 2 Hatches, 4 dorades, 2 Nicro Solar Vents
Cockpit, roomy but not too large.
Traveler on coach roof
Moving forward is comfortable and wide
The galley, the interior's strongest feature, as chef this was a important factor.
sleeping accommodations, when needed she can sleep 7 in relative comfort, however accommodations are ideal for a family of 4 
Salon table, folds down from bulkhead.
good amount of storage, could always use more
plentiful use of teak throughout the interior with excellent joinery
Tartan & T37 websites & forums, excellent owner networks
VALUE!
What I don't like...

pinched stern = low weight carrying ability in the stern for dingy, etc.
V berth is a little short and narrow at the bow
head is cramped, an separate shower wold be nice
limited lazarette stowage
holding tank to small at 19 gallons and its location, under V berth
ports have no drains
short and shallow seating in cabin
engine horsepower of 41
Formica counter tops
sheets for traveler on coach roof
lack of swim platform
Summary:

Sparkman & Stephens Design

Yes I would buy one again, based on the same criteria we had, our budget and primary cruising ground. However I would look for a more recent hull that had solid fiberglass deck where deck fittings are, I believe '85 or later.
Although I have had no deck rot to speak of, I know its a matter of time.

When our cruising grounds and budget change (or win the loto) I will get a Outbound 52


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

*Truantt 33 Pilothouse*

Likes:
Love the Dickenson diesel stove.
Long bunks (6'8")
Tall rig, good in light airs
4" bulwarks
100 gallons water
100 gallons fuel
lots of stowage
Cutter rig
Inside steering
Pilothouse dining
Engine access
Anchor rode stowage
Heavy build

Dislikes
No room for a dinghy on board
Running backs (for staysail)
Discontinuous shrouds
Fixed blade prop
Topside teak 
Cockpit locker lids
Small blackwater tank (6 gal)
Vang arrangement

I would buy it again.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Albin Vega 27, 1973*

What I like about it:

It's paid for.
It's a Good Old Boat. Apparently, one of the oldest so far on this thread.
It was designed and solidly built in Sweden out of first class materials.
Never any blisters reported on any of the over 3500 built.
It's comfortable at sea and in port (Now that I've modified the interior).
It's a good sailer.
It's safe and fast for it's size.
I know it from keel to truck having re-rigged, re-powered, refinished, reconditioned, re-bedded, re-wired, repaired or replaced everything myself.
I trust it to take me anywhere I want to go.
My wife likes it too.

I've had it so long, 18 years, that I've fixed everything I didn't like about it.


If I had to replace her I would absolutely buy another Vega


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tartan 37c, 1977*

I'll second Chef's opinions, except I believe the 40hp engine is more than adequate for a 37 ft boat. She has a great nav station. The thing that I enjoy most on the boat is her sailing ability, She sails with a bone in her teeth Her traditional interior layout is desirable, but small compared to the beamy Huntebenalinas.

Things that could be imporoved: seperate shower stall, longer vee berth, more propane storage. 
For the money, T-37's are hard to beat....yes, I'd buy her again.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

2001 Beneteau 361

Likes:
Big Galley one of the best features of the cabin
Big head with seperate shower stall
Beamy
Roomy
Big sleeping berts
Perfect for two couples
Easy to sail shorthanded
Sails very well
Easy sailing motion
Plenty of room in the cockpit
Nice deck plan

Dislikes
Access to berths both V- and aft, you have to crawl into them
Holding tank capacity, could use a little more
Main Sheet Traveler not in reach of the helm 
Mid Boom Sheeting
Very Large wheel in Cockpit both a plus and a minus
Good for the helmsman, bad when at anchor and using the BBQ.

Yea, I would purchase again


----------



## RhodesSwiftsure (Aug 5, 2007)

*1960 Rhodes Swiftsure 33*

Likes:


Classic looks. Still has original spruce mast and boom.

Built to last. Amazing how many fittings (e.g. mast hardware, sink pumps, slot-handled winches, etc.) are still original and in good shape.

Sound hulls (really, really, thick layup).

Roller furling boom. Boom rotates, mainsail rolls around it, giving infinitely variable reefing. Why this technology fell out of favour is beyond me.

Amazing cockpit (over 6 feet long, perfect width for footholds on opposite bench, tiller that reaches everywhere).

Traveler where god intended it, across the stern behind the cockpit.

Inexpensive.

Swing centerboard with only 3'6" of draft when up.

Dislikes:


Hard to find some parts.

Chain locker makes little sense, and drainage from there, through forward cabin and into main cabin is not well designed.

Wood toerails are quite a bit of work to keep up.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

*1986 Nauticat 33*

Tall mast ketch rig version with modified fin keel/skeg-hung rudder.

Likes:

Built to endure rough seas
Dual helm stations
Pilothouse offers outstanding protection/visibility, but opens up with large sliding hatch & port/starboard doors
Heavy duty, full perimeter teak-capped stainless railing - impressive gates
90 hp turbo diesel
180 gal fuel tanks
140 gal water tank
Propane, on demand hot water
Dual enclosed Lavac heads
Fore and aft private staterooms
Full teak interior
Generous onboard storage
Heavy duty anchor pulpit/windlass
Ketch rig easy to solo-sail
Espar diesel heating system
Motorsails at 9 knots during light winds
Fun to sail in winds over 10 kts
Unique design and high quality - headturner
Great seasonal live-aboard
Nauticat reputation for quality
Very high cost retention - recently sold (in one day) for profit
Full teak interior
Solid fiberglass decks (teak overlay)
Dislikes:

Relatively slow under sail in lighter winds
High freeboard of aft helm - increased moment when heeling/tacking
Aft helm seating could be improved
Exterior teak is lovely, but has maintenance issues
Mainsail halyard/topping lift should run to cockpit
Wife loved layout/space, but could not warm up to sailing
I would definitely buy this boat again - if partner feelings were mutual.


----------



## cesarid (Sep 2, 2003)

*91 Hunter 30T*

Pros:
Good looking boat
Comfortable for our lake saling
Easy to sail and singlehand
Bimini covers entire cockpit
Good downwind

Cons:
Does not point well
Mainsail slugs bind at batten
Had to replace small holding tank


----------



## kdg_dean_austin (Apr 11, 2002)

*2001 Beneteau 361*

Great topic!!!

sailortjk1 pretty well summarized my feelings as well, so ditto his post. The only differences I might add:

Likes:
- Stern swim platform - great for boarding from the dinghy and chilling with your feet in the water!
- Lots of storage - I love that big cockpit lazarette and we actually need a storage plan to remember where we put everything
- Great headroom for a 36ft-er (I'm 6ft 4in, so that was an important factor)

Dislikes:
- Aft thru hull locations and second battery location - UNDER the aft bunk, as expected, but makes checking water level in that battery and closing the valves a pain.

Absolutely love the boat and look forward to many years of coastal cruising!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*1984 Fast 345 (nee Nicholson 345)*

Likes:

1- Easily handled fractional rig (but see dislike #2)
2- Interior layout (great aft berth esp considering dislike #1)
3- Fit and finish - good all round
4- Looks (except from dead astern)
5- Pathfinder/VW engine (lots of power, inexp. parts, familiarity)
6- Headroom (min 6'2" throughout except aft cabin)
7- Uniqueness (not another Catabenehunter)
8- Price/affordability
9- Deck layout/deck gear
10- Good light and ventilation
11- Clever transom stowage/liferaft compartment
12- Running backs not strictly necessary
13- Maneuverability in reverse - excellent

Dislikes:

1- Pinched '80s stern
2- Slightly underpowered at times
3- Cramped cockpit (see dislike #1) but OK for two
4- Single spreader rig (simple and functional but would prefer double spreader rig and perhaps jumpers. My friend's Ericson 33 rig would be a great drop-in but he seems to need it 

We looked long and hard for this most recent boat, and when this Ron Holland designed boat turned up on our radar we knew it might be "the one". Two months later, after finally selling a previous boat, she was still available (mostly due to the engine, I think) An inspection proved our instincts and things went very well from there.

With same budget would certainly by her again. Otherwise would look for a bit more cockpit next time.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone so far, for staying on topic. I think this can be a good thread for those in the market for a boat.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

1961 Knutson K-35 Yawl

Likes

1. Absolutely gorgeous head turning classic.
2. Big comfy V-berth
3. Cozy cabin with plenty of mahogany and white with oval bronze ports.
4. Bronze everywhere, still works great, looks salty.
5. Versatile rig with twin foresails.
6. Huge oven, big enough for a large pizza.
7. Pilot berth.
8. Storage everywhere.
9. Points well, great in heavy sea conditions, simply doesn't care how hard it's blowing, at least up to 60 knots anyway.
10. Perkins 50 HP.
11. Big cockpit, deep lockers.
12. Built like a tank with ribs on 10" centers and 5" thick fore and side decks.
13. Good cabinetry, nothing falls out even when laid on her side.
14. Tables everywhere, the dinette for four, two little flip ups on the aft end of each settee and a 60 Lbs monstrosity for the cockpit that looks just like the dinette table.
15. Gorgeous wood everywhere topsides.

Dislikes

1. No holding tank..., yet.
2. Old dysfunctional instruments, speed and depth only.
3. Loud engine.
4. Broken reefer, for now.
5. Backs like a drunken cow in a crosswind.
6. No settee back cushion, I reckon throw pillows will suffice.
7. No heater yet.
8. Piss poor counter top material.
9. No windlass.

Would I buy her again, in a NY minute.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ok Charlie*

Beers on me Pizza on you this summer... Hay thats still on topic isint it...


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

*Bristol 27, 1968*

Likes:

solid construction
classic lines
full keel hull shape
simple sloop rig (w/retro inner forestay & runners)
affordable (purchase, maintenence, improvements)
off-shore capability
great at gunkholing
no internal engine
lavac head
know it bow to stern, except whatever lives under the v-berth water tank
self-tailing winches
large cockpit lockers
points well
relatively fast
fun to sail

Dislikes:

difficult to remodel interior due to bulkheads and pan
original ports are ugly
little storage space and tankage
no room for a hard dinghy on cabintop
slow in light winds
reverse is a nightmare

I am still extremely happy with my boat and completely love sailing it.


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

*1986 Kirie Elite 346*

Also known in France as Feeling 1040, this is a comfortable cruiser/racer.

Likes:
Holds course well
Sails to its PHRF rating (128)
Well constructed, quality hardware

Dislikes:
Everything is metric!
Owners manual is in French!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

*1983 Fraser 41*

Likes:
Good solid boat
She's a looker too
160 gallons of water
100 gallon fuel tank
Single head with a separate tub and shower
Comfortable V-berth
Over 6'1" head room
Two ice boxes (one a refer unit/other dry storage for now)
Lots of solid wood interior
Separate aft cabin
Very comfortable motion at sea
Good upwind sailing characteristics
Twin anchor rollers
High sturdy lifelines
About a 4" toerail all the way around with solid fiberglassed hull to deck joint (no leaks)
Skeg hung rudder tracks well

Dislikes:
Backs up like Charlie's boat (it's a surprise when it goes where it's suppose to go)
Aft cabin sleeps 1.5 people and is a bit stuffy
An old Volvo diesel (there is a repower in our future)
The ladder down from the cockpit is steep


----------



## ccam (Dec 17, 2006)

*Hans Christian 33T*

*Likes:*
small cockpit/ w/high combing
lots of Teak & Brass
excellent ventilation 9 brass ports, 2 hatch, 6 Dorades 
Cutter Rig
over 850' sail area
11 3/8" shrouds
full keel w/cutaway forefront 
18.5k displacement dry
Bow and stern pulpits
12" bulkworks 
easy singlehand, good light air chars
cabin:
Teak, mahagony and brass - tardis interior
head in bow, stand up seperate shower
pulman berth amidships and seperate aft cabin
100 gal. fuel in keel
100 gal. water in keel
holding tank in keel
massive amount of storage 
U-galley - top/bottom load reefer
marble couter tops throughout
electric and manual fresh water
manual salt water
drinks 30, eats 6 and sleeps 2
*Dislikes:*
Holding tank is 15 gal
might like travler on coach
she can hobby horse(too much beer forward) 
need vang, cape horn, electronics
She is 2000 miles away.
not as fast as the fine Yacht Giulietta! 
can't cook as much as Yacht Cruising Dad! (oklahoma boat)

Would I purchase again? Yes indeedy! I would however, buy one better equipped. I'm digging on Dads BWC budget post


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*1979 Cs-36t*

1979 CS-36T
Very solid construction
Very robust hull to deck joint
Great helm visibility
Aluminum toe rails
No exterior teak
Beautiful classic lines
44 HP 4 cyl diesel
Lots of water capacity
Plenty of fuel capacity
Very well built interior joinery
Solid glass stringers (no wood core in the stringers)
Solid glass hull
Shoal draft for gunkholing
Huge head
Great closets
Full teak interior
Decent onboard storage
Good anchor handling / locker
Stout rig
Chain plates are glassed directly to the hull
Centerline table
HUGE ice box
Sea Frost refrigeration
Likes winds over 8 kts
Rare design in new England lots of gawkers
Great live aboard capacity
Great Nav station
Excellent ventillation
Great cockpit
Sails beautifully
Points well
Good turn of speed
Heavy and solid under foot
Huge holding tank
Galley
Tracks like a train
Easily balanced
Stiff in a breeze
Very nice motion in heavy seas
Very rigid boat does not shimmy, shake or creak in rough seas
What I don't like:
Steep companionway
Single quarter berth
Engine access
Plastic port lights


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

*'78 Tayana 37 cutter*

Likes


Classic lines with canoe butt<O</O
Nice size V-berth
Prefect for 2 but sleeps 7
Desent storage<O
Cabin is warmed with teak thoughout<O
Butterfly hatch<O
Lots of opening port lites ( 11 )<O
Ol' classic bronze Hdwr<O
very nice woodwork<O
Just the right amount of teak up top<O
Beautiful wood spars<O
100 gal fuel<O
100 gal wtr<O
35 gal holding<O
25 gal sump<O
50 hp Perk
Theres gotta be more

Dislikes

1. Laminate galley counter tops, nav table and head Lav top
2. No windless
3. tough handling in tight spaces
4. tough to back

I would absolutely buy it again<O
<O


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm absolutely awestruck every time I look at our OMEGA 36! From her rigging to her graceful hull lines, the 'oooo and ahhhh' factor hasn't faded since we first stepped aboard her.

I love her ease of handling, the warmth of the cabin, the way she looks at anchor in a lonely fjord. As our first boat, I'm thinking she'll always keep that "first love" luster in my heart.

Although there will always room for improvement, there's nothing I hate about her and LOTS that I enjoy immensely. If I suddenly became a gajillionair overnight, I might trade up, but CIRRUS will always be my number-one-boat!!!!


----------



## TheBlackPearl (Sep 18, 2006)

*1980 37' Hunter Cutter (Cherubini Design)*

Pro's
lots of wide-open space inside
completely separate shower from sink and toilet areas
new high gloss all-cherry interior in '01 (except for teak/holly sole)
very easy to singlehand
slotted toe rail now becoming a plus rather than an initial negative
decent power
i can actually fit in all the berths! (6'2")
table large enough to fit 6 people for a 4-course meal with all the trimmings
overbuilt SOLID fiberglass (i know many Hunters aren't)
close-quarters handling is phenominal
shoal draft preferred for some shallow harbours around Lake MI 
black hull always turns the heads =) (may not be the youngest girl at the ball, but she'll turn a head or two)

Con's
small cockpit (so thats where they got the room from downstairs!)
would prefer companionway traveler over cockpit traveler
rear boarding ladder
not as fast as i'd like (20,000+lbs when loaded)
poor window design
no referig./poor insulation makes for rather warm beer after 3 days

Considering i made a last-second decision to buy this V.S. a 40' Chris Craft... yeah i'd TOTALLY buy her again! One of the best experiences of my life without any doubt!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Black Pearl-

Is your boat a Cherubini design??? it sounds like it is... other hunters of that era would probably have been a worse choice. 

I'd like to request that if you know who designed your boat, you post it in your message.


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

1988 Pearson 27 - Bill Shaw design
Perfect size for single handing, small family, or a few friends
Aft head makes for very spacious interior for a 27'
6' headroom
Nice woodwork makes for warm interior
Manageable amount of teak on deck (handrails, toerails)
Nice lines, always draws complements
Pearson reputation
Hot water heater, pressurized water
Roomy aft berth (advertised as "Queen size", obviously not Latifah though)
Easy to maneuver
Shoal draft (3'8")
Universal M2-12 (12 hp) sips fuel.
Cons:
Can be a bit tender in rough weather
Split backstay and bimini frame puts comfortable cockpit seating at a premium
Teak toerails attached from below deck with screws that are difficult if not impossible to access.
I would absolutely buy again.

<mg src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/168/483341723_35523882f1_t.jpg" width="100" height="75" alt="100_2985"></mg>


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, what Phallo said (sorry to be so wordy).

Additional pros
* It's mine
* single backstay

Additional cons
* tiller instead of wheel (sometimes that a plus)


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

1975 O'Day 25 Shoal draft/centerboard model.

PROS:
*2 foot draft, hard to ground.
*Trailer sailer, so its cheap to store in the driveway all winter.
*Great entry level boat for newbies.
*It seems solidly constructed.
*Head is behind a door, for privacy.
*Well thought out interior. Puts a huge amount of stuff in a small space.
*Thru-hulls are easy to get to.
* Its so tight I have DUST in the bilge.

CONS:
*Its still a 25' boat, no matter how well laid out. Its small and tight to fit in.
*The rudders on these O'Day 25s break, and I always worry its gonna go...
*It dosen't point well into the wind. After 60 degrees it just crabs sideways.
*You have to maintain the trailer too.
*O'Days of this vintage will need to have a lot of core replaced. Unless it was
rebedded by the PO.
*parts for the Vire 7 inboard are unavalable.
*Its slow.
*It takes 1 1/2 hours to set up and another hour to take down the mast and secure it, so you won't be dropping it in the water for a "quick afternoon sail". Better have a dock, slip, or mooring for this one. A couple of friends to help set up the rig is a must.

Would I buy it again?
Well, maybe. It took a year to fix the core, another to fix the rest of the boat. That was a lot of work and no sailing. Most people have more $ than I have, so for them, no. For me, as I enjoy the work, ( just don't listen to me while it's going on ) its worth it. I know every inch of the boat and that's worth something. I don't have to wonder where the wire goes, or if the thru-hull is sound, or if the core is good. Been there, replaced that. I know exactly how, where, and what I have to deal with. That gives you a sence of security and ownership that cannot be bought. Just my $.02.


----------



## TheBlackPearl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sailingdog - Oops  Sorry, yes it is a Cherubini Hunter, oughta just call it a Cherubini instead of a Hunter


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Okay, I'll play - 1979 Pearson 10M*

This my first sailboat. Likes:


Bang for Buck - Great Performance/Low $
Big Enoguh for Me to Stand in (I'm 6'5 ish)
Wide deck
Performance Oriented
Fairly fast for a 70's/80's Boat of this size
Skeg Hung Rudder/Fin Keel
Solid Construction
Fairly roomy below
Good size bunks - sleeps 5 easily/ 6 in a pinch
good sailing vessel for beginners or advanced sailors
I have Tall Mast for Light Wind Conditions
Well Constructed for a Production Boat

Dislikes:

Not many, but since you're asking:


Fake Veneer paneling 
No V-Berth door or curtain separating main cabin from v-berth. Not a real biggy
Back of engine (Tranny) and Stuffing Box a little challenge to get to. PO cut an access panel in port locker to make this easier.
Cockpit is a little on the tight side especially with more than 4 people, especially since traveler is on bridgedeck
Not currently set-up for easy solo. Main Halyard still on mast.
No bow anchor locker


----------



## frankdrebin (Jan 14, 2008)

*MacVenture 17*

Likes

Small cozy cabin.
Small cozy cockpit.
Small mainsail, jibs, need no winches.
Hank on jibs.
Wide open cockpit head.
Sails well. Easy to single hand.

Dislikes:

Can't even sit upright in the cabin. (with the cushion removed.)
Sleeps two. (If you move stored gear outside.)
Hank on jibs. (No lifelines.)
Wide open cockpit head.
No room for crew. (Have to single hand.)

Would I buy it again? Sure. Use it to train crew for my next boat.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*Hinckley Bermuda 40 Mark III sloop*

Pros
-Bill Tripp design,nice sweeping sheerline with long overhangs
-dinette model with nav. station
-hold value well over years
-shoal draft
-reaches well
-stable,very seaworthy
-comfortable cockpit
-wide side decks
-excellent construction quality
-beautiful finish above and below

Cons
-small galley
-carpeted lockers
-less room than modern 40 footer
-not particularly fast upwind

Very happy with this boat....would buy her again.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*2006 Telstar 28*

LOA 27' 6" trimaran 
Beam 18'/8' 6" amas extended/amas folded
Draft* 4' 6"/14" board down, board/rudder up
Air Draft 41'/10' approximate mast up/mast down
Design by Tony Smith, Performance Cruising, Annapolis, MD

*Pros:*


Excellent value
Fast boat, it's a 28' boat that can do 13 knots regularly.
Roomy cabin with 6' standing headroom through most of it
Shallow draft
Beachable
Trailerable
Has nets and both inboard and outboard decks to go foward on
Has almost foot-high bulwarks on the outboard sides of the amas
Stable
Mast raising system
Folding ama design
*Cons:*


Limited stowage
Somewhat limited tankage
Very little woodwork on the interior
Some finish issues
Stock ground tackle very limited
*Would I buy this boat again?*

Yes, in a heart beat. This boat has lived up to all of my expectations.

* The current boats are slightly different from mine, since they have modified the design to have a longer centerboard, with a 5' 3" draft IIRC. They also have a tall mast version, with a mast 2' longer than the stock 35' 6" mast. BTW, my boat is only hull number 34 of this design, so the design is still being revised a bit.


----------



## cssdengr (May 9, 2006)

*1984 Hunter 31*

Pros
-sails well in light wind
-sails great upwind
-easy to single hand
-easy to reef
-roomy, lots of storage
-great headroom
-PO took care of the usual problems: compression post, rudder de-lam, cockpit floor cracks
-PO added asymmetrical, autopilot, dodger, bimini, swim platform, stereo, GPS to laptop hookup, folding prop, new sails, cockpit cushions, barrier coat
-huge well insulated icebox
-reliable, simple to maintain Yanmar diesel
-easy engine access
-shoal draft is perfect for Chesapeake, ICW and NC
-can close off the V-berth so you can put the little one in the rack early
-I could afford it

Cons
-have to reef early as winds build
-water gets trapped between hull and liner and stinks
-have to tack downwind due to B&R rig
-small cockpit
-spiderweb cracking
-having to put up with Hunter-bashers


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*1981 Catalina 27*

Interesting thread, I too will play. I have had this boat for just one year. I love how well she sails. She is easy to single-hand with halyard let to cabin top and lazy jacks and roller furling. This is an outboard model, 9.9 hp 4 stroke Honda. I sail the middle Chesapeake Bay.fficeffice" 

Pros:
<OSails well in light and medium air.<O
SA is easy to single-hand.<O
Split backstay makes for ease of adjusting rig.<O
6' headroom.<O
Ample space in man cabin<O
Fold down table<O
Reasonable price<O
Plenty of support from MFG and Owners.<O

Great sailing for 2-4
<O
Cons:<O
Bunks are too short.<O I agree with the one who said bunks should be as long as headroom
Tends to hobby horse in chop<O
<O
<OYes, I would buy again.


----------



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

CS 36T
Good solid boat, high quality, good sailer.

cons old electronics (being upgraded)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

proflyer said:


> CS 36T
> Good solid boat, high quality, good sailer.
> 
> cons old electronics (being upgraded)


Another CS 36T? You've come to the right place. Pleased to welcome another BC'er to Sailnet!


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

*1990 Cs 34*

Tony Castro design cruiser/racer
33'7" LOA; 11'3" Beam; 6'3" draft

Likes:
Good cockpit room for size
18hp Universal Diesel good power and not thirsty
Great cabin layout
roomy double aft birth great for sleeping at sail or anchor
Head with shower
Sails well in light air and to wind
easy sail handling
Great detail work - very solid boat!
Convenient galley
Good storage space
Great cabin headroom
All ports open - great ventilation
Active owners group
Good sail power
Dislikes:
V-birth slightly short
Flat bottom pounds a bit for a cruiser
Deep keel points well, but is not for shallow waters!
Baby head stay (can be removed)
Fore deck short because of larger cabin area
Only 4 winches
Dual Single line reefing - not very good reefs
Nav station over a large icebox - can't sit to work
Expensive for production boat (but worth it).
Shallow bilge
Headliner access difficult (like most)
I would not hesitate to by this, or another CS boat in an instant. The quality of workmanship is excellent for a production boat.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

*79' Roberts Classic 45*

Likes,

seaworthy boat, no problems handling the fairly rough West Australian coastal conditions
Plenty of room for family & friends
Sailing performance pretty good
Good sized engine (98HP)
Good first boat for introduction to extended coastal / offshore trips
Wife likes the pilothouse

Dislikes

no outside cockpit / decent place to sit outside while sailing
Manoverability in reverse challenging (full length keel with cutaway forefoot)

Would I buy again, given the same budget, yes however probably look harder at getting a boat with an outside cockpit


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thought I'd pop this back up for any who missed it.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Addition to*

Update for all the CS-36T's (per SD's request) :

These boats were designed by Raymond Wall of Camper Nicholson fame. After he left Camper Nicholson he moved over to CS as chief designer.

He still designed these boats as if they were sailing the North Sea, and like they were Camper Nicholson's, so they can be a bit sluggish in light air but really do eat up the big stuff nicely...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

*1972 Helms 25 by Jack Helms*

I haven't gotten her wet yet (still re-building/re-storing/upgrading), so...

Pros:
-She's paid for
-Trailerable, which saves on storage and opens up other destinations
-Shallow draft (18") with the board up
-Outboard is simple to maintain
-Sleeps 5, which is remarkable for 25'
-Huge cockpit for 25'

Cons:
-Cored deck has some soft spots
-Porta-potti's suck!
-No shorepower
-No anchor roller/pulpit


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

*'84 Sabre 38 MkI CB*

This boat is pretty much my dream boat so the con list is really short

PROS
classic styling that doesn't appear dated
very high quality construction & fittings
centerboard provides versatility
great interior styling - teak interior
good engine power
good running rigging layout
great access to engine and interior compartments - very few inaccessible areas
wide sidedecks
teak toerail
relatively simple without gimmicks
confidence building in a blow

CONS
seems to bury it's bow in short Chesapeake seaway
getting old; having to R/R everything... but now it's mostly new
rope vang (being replaced with Garnhauer soon)
no freshwater anchor washdown
teak toerail (pro and a con)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Hartley TS18*

Hartley : "Classic Not Plastic" 

PROS
Classic all-wood trailable.
3/8" ply hull can withstand accidents that would totally destroy a fibreglass boat! 
Excellent layout means it's roomier inside than boats several feet longer
Small enough to fit in your average suburban driveway
Can be towed by your average suburban car
Can be repaired by anyone with basic skills
Both full and 3/4 rig arrangements to suit preference
Beamy for it's size and very stable.
Sails really well (in up to 40knots)
Metho stove 
Nice aluminium toerail.
Centerboard means shallow draft for going up shallow rivers and inlets

CONS
Bloody heavy, so hauling it out at the end of the day isn't something I look forward to!
Trailer gets the sways up behind our Subaru (must get this sorted...)
Cockpit is a bit cramped with more than 2 on board
Gets pushed around a bit in waves >3ft
Mast and boom are a bit old now and full of holes from PO modifications


----------



## ysabelsdad (Mar 17, 2007)

*1978 Alden 44*

Good stuff:

Sails really well
Absolutely gorgeous
Very nice feel to wheel and good helmsman seating positions
Cutter rig with removable inner forestay provides a good headsail choices
Nice hydraulic system for vang, backstay and centerboard
Huge three speed primary winches + normal size secondaries
Unusual cabin layout (aft cabin) works really well for family cruising and off shore sailing
Good bridge deck for safety if pooped
Second companionway excellent for ventilation (though useless as a companionway)
Lovely interior wood work.
Galley layout works well (except for fridge)

Bad stuff:

30 year old boats are fragile and expensive to maintain
Almost no direction control when backing under power
Running rigging rats nest at mast (5 winches mounted on mast + 2 on cabin top)
Front loading fridge and ice box suck off shore (everything tumbles out if you roll at the wrong time)
Running backs
Underpowered engine (Westerbeke 40)
Bridge deck makes companionway awkward
Narrow stern makes bbq access awkward
Climbing down the boarding ladder on the stern awkward

I have no regrets about buying this boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Current Boat*
Van de Stadt 34. 
Double headsail Sloop. 
loa 34' (10.3m). 
draft 6' (1.9m)
beam 11' (3.3m)
*Likes*
Steel Hull
Handy rig with storm jib on removeable inner forestay.
Comfortable cockpit for both sailing and slouching about at anchor.
Good interior design - comfortable for a couple to live with.
Head aft, partly under cockpit.
Compact but workable galley with good stowage.
400 litres water, 200 litre fuel.
Engine can be hand started, relatively quiet, economical.
L-shaped settee with full length settee opposite, double as sea berths.
Fin keel and spade rudder make manoeuvering under power a cinch.
Battery capacity.
Bow to Stern covers keep heat down in hot weather while allowing airflow over the deck.
Sugar scoop stern/swimming platform.
Self steers.
Quality of joinery below decks.
Good ventilation and insulation.

*Dislikes *
Reefing setup, winch on boom is a right pain in the 'ahem'.
Chain locker directly under deck means excess weight in the bow.
Galley could do with more bench space.
Not enough refrigerator capacity (ice box under chart table does help.)
No pressure or hot water.
Head Compartment a bit cramped. 
Head itself is mounted too low but overhead prevents raising.
Showering possible but a bit of struggle. 
V-Berth difficult to get in and out of, tight V is a bit cramped forward.
Light air performance less than exhilarating. 
Double quarter berth a joke for more than one.
Overall storage capacity less than perfect.
Stand Up Chart Table.
At anchor, wave slap under sugar scoop can be a bit noisy.
A knot or two more under power would be nice.

*Overall Impression*
Good boat and we'll be sad to see her go. For a young couple or a single hander starting out in the cruising life she would be close to perfect.
Very forgiving to sail with no major vices and a nice turn of speed when the wind pipes up. While not a pretty boat she has handsome lines with a purposeful air about her. We've only owned her for a couple of years but she has a place in my affections that no previous boat of mine has had. 
For a couple of souls perilously close to the world of old fartdom and looking to live aboard she is just a bit cramped. Twenty years ago she would have been close to my dream boat, now we need just that bit more space, more comfortable sleeping quarters and larger head. On the other hand if I was solo I'd not be letting her go.
As we get close to settling on the new boat it will be interesting to see her pros and cons in a few months time.


----------

